# uk tv or radio theme - spanish flea



## pendodave (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok, so my son's school bank are playing Spanish Flea as one of their pieces. If you as old as me (born mid 60s) you'll instantly recognise it as a tv or radio theme/backing track.

However...

It turns out that there is no record on well known search engines of where I might have heard it.

To save time wasters, here are some things it is NOT

1. The US tv Show 'the dating game'. I know it technically is, but there is no way on God's green earth I would have seen this as a kid.
2. It's a knockout
3. Man about the house
4. Sale of the Century
5. Conveyor music from Generation game.
6. Pro celebrity golf

(anyone suggesting one of the above should have to contribute Â£1 to H4H....)

All online questions draw a blank along the lines of 'everyone knows it, but no-one knows where it's from'.

Answers preferred with Youtube clip !

It will drive you nuts....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2015)

cant ever remember it being a theme tune to any tv or radio prog.it was used as incidental music for plenty of shows though.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2015)

In even older and can't remember it being a tv theme. If I remember it was played by Herb Alpert?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 2, 2015)

No nor me, pretty sure it spawned some TV themes though .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2015)

pendodave said:



			Ok, so my son's school bank are playing Spanish Flea as one of their pieces. If you as old as me (born mid 60s) you'll instantly recognise it as a tv or radio theme/backing track.

However...

It turns out that there is no record on well known search engines of where I might have heard it.

To save time wasters, here are some things it is NOT

1. The US tv Show 'the dating game'. I know it technically is, but there is no way on God's green earth I would have seen this as a kid.
2. It's a knockout
3. Man about the house
4. Sale of the Century
5. Conveyor music from Generation game.
6. Pro celebrity golf

(anyone suggesting one of the above should have to contribute Â£1 to H4H....)

All online questions draw a blank along the lines of 'everyone knows it, but no-one knows where it's from'.

Answers preferred with Youtube clip !

It will drive you nuts....
		
Click to expand...

From Wiki
The tune has been featured in four episodes of The Simpsons: "The Otto Show", "Team Homer", "Sunday, Cruddy Sunday", and "Natural Born Kissers".

In the fingerprint scene in Rosewood's home in Beverly Hills Cop II, Eddie Murphy (playing Axel Foley) and Judge Reinhold (playing Billy Rosewood) improvised the idea of humming the tune. When Taggart (John Ashton) asks what the tune is, Rosewood replies, "The Dating Game!"

In the 1997 film Perdita Durango, the two main characters happily groove to the song while abducting two teenagers.

In an episode of The Smell of Reeves and Mortimer, Vic Reeves plays the song through a prosthetic arm.

In the Philippine Noontime show It's Showtime on ABS-CBN, this song was played for taking a picture of a person's face with a frame called "Face Dance".

In American Pie 2, the band camp counselor plays the song on his trumpet, not knowing that the trumpet had just been inserted into Jason Biggs' character's buttocks.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8OJJ0PLEVvc


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 2, 2015)

Sure they used to play it on the test card (or when the crystal palace tower broke and the program was interupted). :lol:

Now some real classic old school golf theme they should play! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkLabj5Znfk


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 2, 2015)

I remember the tune well. It sounds like the sort of music that would have been played on "Vision On" while Tony Hart was producing his Art.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 3, 2015)

Sounds like something Chris Evans would have used when he was in his pomp.
Alternatively, was it in a Carry On Film at all? Maybe the Abroad one or something of that ilk.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 3, 2015)

Not this then... [video=youtube;mML2fPec7xU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mML2fPec7xU[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking online I can't see any suggestion it was ever used as a theme tune as such although it was in the Dating Game on US TV.


----------



## Dicky (Jan 2, 2020)

I also thought this was theme tune, after much thought ive realised it's  the theme tune to to the original 1967 Casino Royale film i was thinking of.
Burt Bacharach


----------

